# New Pictures



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks to John (JOT) for a couple of navigators









A Seiko.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And one from Marathon


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I now have a family of Marathons


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A Mirage 111, returned to "Griff spec" thanks to Roy







with one of his bracelets


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A Mirage 111, returned to "Griff spec" thanks to Roy







with one of his bracelets.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't know what happened there!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

That Mirage three is bostin' mate. I could live with that watch.









Nice pics, keep 'em comming, please.


----------

